# Durchflussberechnung bei Rohren



## Baumi (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Alle zusammen,
hätte mal eine Frage zum Durchflussberechnen von Rohren in den von  mir bekannten Druckverlustrechnern.
www.schweizer-fn.de/berechnung/stroemung/strang/strang_start.php
www.druckverlust.de/Online-Rechner/index.html
Brauche die Durchflussmenge der Rohre zum berechnen des Trommelfilter.
Es wird immer nach den Volumenstrom und der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gefragt. Meine Herangehensweise ist jetzt

Q = A / v
Q = Volumenstrom (m³/s)
A = Fläche von Rohrinnendurchmesser (m)
v = Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (m/s)

v = √ ( 2g x h ) Torricelli Ausfluss Formel, kann man auch von der Bernoulli Gleichung herleiten.
v = Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (m/s)
g = Erdbeschleunigung (9,81 m/s²)
h = Höhenunterschied (m)

Zum Zurückrechnen von Druck auf Höhe
p = gx1000x h
p = Druck ( Pa )
h = Höhenunterschied (m)
g = Erdbeschleunigung (9,81 m/s²)
h = p / 1000 x g

Als Oberflächenrauigkeit nehme ich 0,3mm an.

Jetzt zu den eigentlichen Fragen :
Kann ich diese Formeln so verwenden oder übersehe ich was.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gleich bleibt aber der Druck kleiner wird, 
 nicht nach der Bernoulli Formel erklären sondern praktisch, mir ist schon klar das bei Druckverlust der Höhenunterschied grösser werden muss um den Volumenstrom zu erhalten bis zum Austritt. Würde man nicht rechnerisch nach einer gewissen Strecke sogar zu einen Unterdruck bekommen ( wenn die Höhe ins Minus geht ).


----------



## Mushi (25. Okt. 2018)

10000 l/h pro DN 110 in Schwerkraft oder was willst du wissen?

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Okt. 2018)

Mach es Dir nicht so schwer....Du hast doch die Anzahl der Saugleitungen schon fix und fertig....
und somit die Auslegung benötigter Pumpleistung/ Filterdurchsatz ebenso....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...n-eigenbau-erstellen.48540/page-2#post-582969


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oje... bei der alten Planung von Dir warst Du noch bei 3 BA und 1 Skimmer in KG 125...
> 
> *Du hast dann jetzt 7 BA verbaut...
> Dazu noch ein oder 2 Skimmer...
> ...



Da hatte ich einmal pauschal ca. 10m³ pro Saugleitung veranschlagt.
Jetzt kannst Du an Hand der 10m³/h pro Leitung, die Fließgeschwindigkeit und den "Druckverlust" = Pegelabsenkung Teich-> 1. Filterkammer ausrechnen (lassen).

Wenn es Dir zuviel werden sollte mit den vielen BA..und den Folgen..kannst Du ggf. auch 1 oder zwei BA ggf. nicht in Betrieb nehmen.
Fülle diese mit Sandsäckchen auf und verlege die Folie oben drüber ohne aufzuschneiden.
Für den Fall der Fälle würde ich aber die Rohre trotzdem bis in die erste Kammer verlegen und dort nur verschließen...


----------



## Baumi (25. Okt. 2018)

Danke für die rasche Antwort,
Hallo Thorsten mache es mir sicher nicht zu schwer aber wollte ja nicht auf Dich hören. Werde einen KG 125 Strang verschließen ist kein Problem, Deckel  drauf und fertig.
Habe in letzter Zeit viele Foreneinträge gelesen und bin immer wieder auf Beiträge gestoßen wo auf den Druckverlustrechner hingewiesen wurde. Also wollte ich nur wissen ob ich komplett auf den Holzweg bin oder nicht und ob jemand das schon einmal überprüft hat . Denn wenn auf den DVR hingewiesen wir sollte man ja auch noch wissen wie man zu Q und V kommt.

Wollte eigentlich nur eine Diskussion zum Druckverlustrechnen anstoßen und dabei einige Anregungen geben was mir beim DVRechnen aufgefallen ist.
z.B.  Druckverlust d125 v = 0,4 m/s 16m²  Kantiger Einlauf  0,4mbar = 4mm, bei vorstehenden Einlauf ( z.B. retourlauf Standrohr ) kantiger Einlauf 2,42mbar = 2,4cm Druckverlust nur wegen Einlauf. Abhilfe gerundeter Einlauf ( Flansch) 0,2mbar = 2mm, 2,42mbar ist auch der Dv bei einen 13 m langen d125mm Rohr.


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2018)

Dazu müsste man nun noch jeden einzelnen Bogen/Winkel einkalkulieren.


----------



## Mushi (25. Okt. 2018)

Baumi, Du bist auf dem Holzweg. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Baumi (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Zacky ist schon klar aber bei den Verlusten  die ich angeführt habe ist das Wasser erst im Anfang vom Rohr jeder Bogen und jeder Meter Rohr kommt dann noch dazu . 
Hallo Mushi dann sag mir bitte wo.


----------



## Mushi (25. Okt. 2018)

Ein 110er ist für 10.000 l/h gut, dementsprechend 13.500 l/h bei DN125 oder 20.000 l/h für DN160. Natürlich geht bei mehr oder weniger Pegeldifferenz auch mehr bzw. weniger Durchfluss. Was willst Du mit den Berechnungen erreichen?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Baumi (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Frank was will ich erreichen z. B. wieviel Wasser kommt zum Trommelfilter (wie groß baue ich ihm )wieviel Rückleitungen zum Schwimmbereich ca. 2m lang max. 2-3 15Grad Bögen, Rückleitungen zur Bepflanzungszone za. 14m lang 4-5 30 Grad Bogen alles d160 und es ist interessant wie etwas funktioniert Od.  zu wissen wie man es berechnen kann sonst braucht man ja nicht auf den DFR verweisen.  D160 - 13500l/h Erfahrung, berechnet Od. Geschätzt bei welcher Länge wieviel Bogen bei welcher Pegeldifferenz. 
--


----------



## Mushi (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Baumi,

für die Praxis hilft Dir der Rechner nicht. Durch ein 110er Rohr geht in Schwerkraft mit üblicher BA-Verrohrung bei 3 cm Pegeldifferenz zirka 10.000 l/h. Der Rest leitet sich über die Querschnitte ab.

Du kannst den theoretischen Widerstand von Bauteilen berechnen, die sich auf eine  Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bezieht. Wälzt Du anstelle 0,4 m/s beispielsweise mit 0,25 m/s um, kommt etwas ganz anderes raus.

Grüße ,
Frank


----------



## Baumi (25. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Frank das geht bei Dir immer rasch Mühe mich gerade mit den Handy ab (Wurstlfingern) ok mit diesen Werten kann ich was anfangen reden dabei aber von einer ganz anderen durchschnittlichen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit (ca 0,3m/s) als was immer als min Strömungsg, angegeben wird. Kann aber gut damit leben und es könnten auch meine errechneten Werte in etwa mit deiner Höhenangabe zusammen stimmen. Also vergessen wir die 0,5m/s und nehmen die 0.3m/s als reellen Wert an. Kann im DVR noch immer die Leitungen kontrollieren und mir zu Weihnachten wünschen das die Werte dann zusammen stimmen mit den tatsächlichen Werten.
Gruß, Franz


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Franz,
wenn Druckverluste größer als Förderhöhen werden, dann ist das tatsächlich auch noch im Auslegungsbereich der üblichen Druckverlustformeln. Mit einer Vakumpumpe am Ende einer solchen Strecke kann man solche Punkte auch praktisch erreichen (das wäre eine überlegenswerte Alternative zu Lufthebern).
Die üblichen Druckverlustrechnungen versagen nur bei sehr hohen Turbulenzen, wie sie die üblichen Teichpumpen nicht liefern, und wie Zacky angemerkt hat, spielen Bögen etc auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Mushi (27. Okt. 2018)

Ein Druckverlustrechner ist gut um die Widerstände verschiedener Bauteile zu vergleichen. 

Ansonsten gelingt es mir nicht zuverlässig zu ermitteln, wieviel Förderhöhe durch die Bodenabläufe entsteht, bzw. den Widerstand des EBF Gewebes oder die Überstauung der Biotonne korrekt zu berechnen.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Baumi (30. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Rolf und Frank,
Habe erst jetzt Zeit zum Antworten verbrachte das Wochenende mit Teichbauen.
Habe noch einmal meine Leitungen vom Teich und zum Teich nachgerechnet.
 Wenn ich 0,3 m/s annehme komme auf ca. 2,5 cm ( h aus v und Druckverluste allen Rohre, Bögen ….), und errechnete 12 m3 bei
 d = 125 mm ,also stimmt mit Franks Werten überein.

 Also keine Vakuumpumpe sondern LH.
 Warum ich nochmal herum gerechnet habe ist weil ich eine Returnleitung zum Schwimmbereich (ca. 11m ) und eine  zur Bepflanzungszone (ca.14m) geplant hätte , der Rest der Returnleitungen hat nur eine Länge von 2,5m.
Annahme Überstauung 2,5 cm ergibt bei 2,5m Rohr + Bögen…. v = 0,4m/s und beim 11m Rohr + Bögen... nicht einmal die halbe v.
 Also wäre es viel Material und Aufwand für ein mickriges Ergebnis und es ist besser die Bepflanzungszone mit 2 Leitungen zu versorgen.
 Alles in d = 160 mm und die letzten 15cm reduziert auf d = 125 mm, bringt ein v von 0,4 m/s auf 0,65 m/s bei 2,5mm Höhenverlust.

Frank, es ist nicht immer wichtig es auf jeden mm genau zu wissen ( Differenz zwischen Berechnung und Ausführung ).  Aber ein bisschen ein Gefühl bekommt man schon wo man vielleicht Planungsfehler vermeiden kann. Natürlich mit der Unterstützung von Praktikern.

 Danke an Thorsten, der mir zurecht meine Ausführungs- u. Planungsfehler immer aufzeigt ( könnte mich in den A..... beißen bei der Ausführung der d = 160mm Saugleitungen )
und an Rolf und Frank mit Ihrer kompetenten Unterstützung.
So und jetzt wird mit der Planung, Konstruktion und Bau des Trommelfilters begonnen.

Grüße,
Franz


----------

